

Ask HN: The definitive guide to outsourcing a tech-startup. - oldmanstan

I can do HTML/CSS and design, but I can't code. I bet a lot of people are in my situation, or even worse.<p>I don't have a technical founder, but I want to start a startup, via outsourcing. I spent all of last night searching for information, and there really isn't much other than "make sure you hire someone experienced."<p>So, please share any and all information or links or experience you have on doing so.<p>Commence.
======
kls
You are setting yourself up for failure. Without specific knowledge of the
development process you will not know how to place the checks and balances on
an outsourced project to ensure success. You need a technical co founder. Take
the money that you would put into outsourcing and pledge it to marketing and
other items. A co-founder will be more likely to take you up, if he sees that
there is some cash to bootstrap the product after it has been built.

------
znt
I have little experience when it comes to startups but from what I've read so
far I think you'd be better off with a tech co-founder rather than a
outsourced developer.

If your plan has trivial technical needs maybe you should try checking local
universities etc. (There was an article about a guy who was selling bowling
balls online and was paying 2 college guys to code the website for him, his
business was in good shape)

